# modular aparment buildings in PA



## Rick18071 (Mar 12, 2014)

While inspecting the set-up for 10 2 story modular buildings I saw some accessiblity problems. Each building has 2 apartments on each floor with a common entry and stairs to 2nd floor apartments. All the apartments on the first floor are required to be type A or B units. Breaker panels, stove hood controls, thermastates out of reach ranges for type A and B units. The type A units don't have the required 34" counter in the kitchen but the sinks are 34". There is a closet built for a stackable washer and dryer in each apartment (not sure how this could be accessible). Bathrooms are ok. Also the guard on the common stairways to the aparments upstairs are only 36" high instead of the required 42".

Modulars are suposed to be inspected by a certified inspector in the factory. Can I fail something that the inspector already passed in the factory? How do I know the required blocking for grab bars where done?

What a mess. The contractor all ready poured all the concrete. The patios that are required to be level with the rear doors thresholds for the type A units and not more than 4" below the thresholds for the type B units are ablut 18" below the thresholds. The vinyl siding goes 12" below the rear doors. There are only stairs at the front steps with no required ramps. There are no curb ramps to the parking lot.


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought there was an exception to the 42" rails for dwelling units.....You will not know about anything behind the walls, and do not have to....The grading type issues are certainly yours to call....Any other concerns should be brought up and discussed, call the factory, maybe it was new guy day....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 12, 2014)

Usually modular buildings have some type of state oversight in the approval and construction process. Somtimes it is HUD or FHA guidlines that are used. If I am not mistaken A & B type units are an IBC only requirement.

We only permit the foundations and any site built improvements or add on's for modular buildings. We only go inside to make sure the smoke detectors work.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 12, 2014)

mtlogcabin, this is a commercal building, not a moble home.

Steveray, these stairs are not in the units:

1013.2 Height. Required guards shall be not less than 42 inches (1067 mm) high, measured vertically above the adjacent walking surfaces, adjacent fixed seating or the line connecting the leading edges of the treads.

Exceptions:

1. For occupancies in Group R-3, and within individual dwelling units in occupancies in Group R-2, guards on the open sides of stairs shall have a height not less than 34 inches (864 mm) measured vertically from a line connecting the leading edges of the treads.


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Rick...I knew there was something in there....And I missed that you said common stair...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 12, 2014)

> mtlogcabin, this is a commercal building, not a moble home.


I realized that. That is why I mentioned SD's and HUD & FHA as the standards they may have used for construction.

Either way somebody or agency way above you approved the units. You should only be concerned with the foundations, anchorage and utility connections along with site built additions.

I went through this with six 8 unit apartments buildings constructed in Canada and approved by my state. Similar violations to what you noticed but I had no authority to have them make corrections and the state would do nothing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mtlogcabin, so they are building to USA standards in Canada? Who inspects them to HUD standards in Canada? What about the work that's done on site? They installed the electic panels on site but they already had a cut out in the wall with the branch circuit wires which is to high for the A & B units. They installed the thermostat on site but the wire for it came out of the wall too high. And they will be installing the stacked washer/dryer on site. They installed the stairway guards on site but they came with the modulars. I would think anything done on the site would have to meet local codes.

Are they using UL listed electric products in Canada or the Canadian version of UL?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a Canadian version of UL. Under Montana's modular building program we have no authority over them. When I was in Fl it was the same. If the state approved the building that was it

I just did a quick search and it looked like PA is in the process of developing rules/codes for commercial modular structures.

You might want to contact your state building codes people for direction.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 13, 2014)

They also have 6'-6" high crawl spaces with on site built interior stairway coming from the common foyer. Since the ceiling is to low to call it a basement it doesn't need to be accessible. All the heaters and water heaters and utilitys are in the crawl space. They also installed hard pipe sprinklers, fire walls and the house electric panel in this crawl space. Than ran the sprinkler pipe over the house electrical panels.


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 13, 2014)

MARK CONTE DCED #866-466-3972 Mark will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks, he's on vacation now


----------



## jar546 (Mar 14, 2014)

Been there an done that with the modulars used in commercial projects.  The rules that apply for a single family modular do not apply to accessibility.  They don't inspect for accessibility at the factory whatsoever.  Really been there and done that.  In addition, i hop that it came sprinkler ready since they are R units.  Trying to use modular in PA for commercial is a complete clusterfu$%.  The last project they had to send the factory workers out to redo a lot of stuff including moving a window because they could not properly located a vertical grab bar.  No mercy for that industry, they have no clue.


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know about PA.

 In Massachusetts, modular construction has to be inspected and approved for use in the state. This is all regulated through a state Manufactured Buildings Program.

 The inspectors in the field are allowed to inspect anything they want to as long as there is no "destructive inspection". You just cant take things apart or destroy finishes.

 If you find anything that does not meet the state code, you can make them correct it before you issue an occupancy.


----------



## JBI (Mar 19, 2014)

NYS also has a State approval process for modular construction, both Residential and Commercial. Any issues are to be brought to their attention for remedy. Accessibility is part of the process for all but ResCode buildings. I actually had a modular company apply for a variance to use a model home as a sales office - the 'office' was the attached garage (converted) and was more than 10% of the floor area, so mixed use B and R. Sprinklers required for the R, so they needed (and rightly received) a variance from NYS.

On the inspections, _anything_ done on-site is inspectable(?). That includes where the units are joined and the build out of the roof assembly. Anyone not checking those items is probably missing a lot of potential problems.

On the design standards, NYS uses the Codes of NYS when reviewing plans for Modulars. HUD regs only apply to Manufactured homes (used to be 'Mobile homes' until the HUD standard. Note that Modulars are _*Factory*_ Manufactured homes and regulated differently)


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 19, 2014)

As usual, "It depends". They can say they will but often don't, relying on inspectors to miss whta they should be doing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 7, 2014)

I talked with somone from PA L& I that deals with commercial modular buildings. I am not responsable for inspections inside the modular buildings that where done in the factory. But they wanted me to give them a list of what I saw wrong inside. It was mostly accessibly isuses.

Just dealing with the B type units now.

They do not have an accessible route from the parking lot. There are only steps to get into the building. But it looks like ANSI (2003) is just requiring it from "public and common areas" for the primary entrance (sec. 1004.2). So do they just need it from the common hallway?

Also at the rear of the apartments there are two risers down to a patio.

ANSI 1004.3 At least one accessible route shall connect all spaces and elements that are part of the unit.

ANSI 1004.4.2 Changes of level shall comply with section 303. Exeption: Where extior patio or deck ...... the surface shall be 4" max. below the floor of the unit.

Since there was no attempt to make the patio even with the floor level is it ok two risers down or are they going to have to raise the patio or build a deck within 4" of the unit floor level?


----------

